# Εθελοντική μετάφραση για λογαριασμό των ελληνικών δικαστικών αρχών



## socratisv (Mar 27, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με το αρ. 99Α του Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας (που προστέθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες), το έγγραφο αυτό πρέπει να παραδίδεται στον κατηγορούμενο όταν κρατείται, ώστε να γνωρίζει και εγγράφως τα δικαιώματά του.
Δυστυχώς το Υπ. Δικαιοσύνης δεν απέστειλε το κείμενο μεταφρασμένο, με αποτέλεσμα οι δικαστικές αρχές να μην μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στην ανωτέρω υποχρέωση και να αναζητούν εθελοντές για τη μετάφραση ενός κειμένου μίας σελίδας.

ΚΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ
Σε συνέχεια προηγούμενης ανάρτησής μας

http://dikastis.blogspot.gr/2014/02/42362014.html




παρακαλούμε τους κ. αναγνώστες για εθελοντική μετάφραση του ακόλουθου κειμένου

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YSYcIghKCTzd2mKZU-9BnhwrBYUNqe54Tg7PYlfx2tE/edit


Αναγκαία προϋπόθεση η καλή γνώση της γλώσσας μετάφρασης.
Οι εθελοντές παρακαλούνται όπως επικοινωνήσουν με το

[email protected]


Η μόνη επιβράβευση θα είναι η μνεία τους στο έγγραφο για την εθελοντική τους εργασία (εφόσον το επιθυμούν)

Όσα είναι με κόκκινο έχει βρεθεί μεταφραστής


Αγγλική
Αλβανική
Αραβική
Βουλγαρική
Γαλλική
Γερμανική
Γεωργιανή
Δανική
Εβραϊκή
Εσθονικά
Ισπανική
Ιταλική
Κινεζική
Κροατική
Λεττονικά
Μολδαβική
Μπενγκάλι
Ολλανδική
Ουγγρική
Ουκρανική
Ουρντού
Περσικά
Πολωνική
Πορτογαλική
Ρουμανική
Σερβική
Σλοβακικά
Σλοβένικα
Σομαλία
Σουηδική
Συριακά
Τουρκική
Τσέχικη
Φινλανδική

Φλαμανδική


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν η μετάφραση γίνει από εθελοντές, πώς διασφαλίζει το υπουργείο ότι πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις και ότι το έγγραφο ανταποκρίνεται στο απαιτούμενο επίπεδο; Δεν θέλω να φανεί ότι θίγω τη δουλειά των εθελοντών ή τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία, όμως ακριβώς επειδή είναι πολύ σημαντικό το κείμενο να είναι σωστό και να γίνει από άνθρωπο που γνωρίζει το εκάστοτε αντικείμενο, νομίζω ότι με κάποιο τρόπο θα είναι καλό να βρεθεί μια δικλείδα ασφαλείας.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Γιατί το συζητάτε καν; Πρόκειται προφανώς για ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και καμία σχέση δεν έχει με το Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης, ως εκ τούτου θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να καταγγελθεί στο υπουργείο επειδή τέτοιες "πρωτοβουλίες" μπορούν να καταλήξουν σε ακύρωση της διαδικασίας και παραβίαση των δικαιωμάτων του κρατούμενου αν οποιοσδήποτε επιχειρήσει να τα χρησιμοποιήσει. Ποιος του δίνει το δικαίωμα και τον νομιμοποιεί; Αμφιβάλλω και για τις προθέσεις του. Ο νόμος έχει ως στόχο να αποτρέπει τέτοιες πρακτικές, όχι να τις ενθαρρύνει. Η λίστα δικαιωμάτων σίγουρα έχει μεταφραστεί και είναι κοινή για όλες τις χώρες της ΕΕ. Εντωμεταξύ έχει βρει εθελοντή για τα Αγγλικά; Μα από το πρωτότυπο αγγλικό μεταφράστηκε το ελληνικό!!!


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Και να συμπληρώσω ότι έχουν μεταφραστεί σε όλες τις γλώσσες της ΕΕ καθώς αποτελούν μέρος της αρχικής οδηγίας 2012/13/EU

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2012:142:0001:0010:en:PDF

Δεν ξέρω πόσα έλεος έχω αναφωνήσει μέχρι τώρα!


----------



## socratisv (Mar 27, 2014)

Dimi said:


> Και να συμπληρώσω ότι έχουν μεταφραστεί σε όλες τις γλώσσες της ΕΕ καθώς αποτελούν μέρος της αρχικής οδηγίας 2012/13/EU
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2012:142:0001:0010:en:PDF
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πόσα έλεος έχω αναφωνήσει μέχρι τώρα!


Αναφέρθηκε κάπου στα σχόλια του μπλογκ.
Μάλλον έχουν αγανακτήσει γιατί δεν έχουν βγάλει άκρη με το υπουργείο....


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

Βλέπω ότι έχει και κάποιες διαφορές το ελληνικό κείμενο της οδηγίας με το παραπάνω κείμενο του υπουργείου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μάλλον έγινε προσαρμογή στα ελληνικά οπότε προφανώς η κάθε χώρα θα κάνει τη δική της προσαρμογή ανάλογα με τα ισχύοντα (π.χ. ανώτατος χρόνος προσωρινής κράτησης). Επομένως, το λογικό είναι οι ελληνικές αρχές να προμηθευτούν το κείμενο μεταφρασμένο από τις αντίστοιχες χώρες, τουλάχιστον τις εντός ΕΕ. 

Θέλω να πω, είναι και το θέμα του ποια χώρα θα αφορά το κείμενο: θα είναι στα ελληνικά και θα απευθύνεται σε Έλληνες που κρατούνται στην Ελλάδα; Στην Πορτογαλία; Στη Γαλλία;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

Επίσης, τι εννοούν όταν λένε «φλαμανδικά»; Όλες τις διαλέκτους της Ολλανδικής που χρησιμοποιούνται στις αντίστοιχες περιοχές; Γιατί στη Φλάνδρα, από όσο ξέρω, χρησιμοποιούνται τα ολλανδικά.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Πρώτ' από όλα ο νόμος ψηφίστηκε πριν ένα μήνα περίπου. Έχει και ένα διάστημα προσαρμογής. Τα δικαιώματα είναι για αλλοδαπούς που κρατούνται στην Ελλάδα, οπότε παρέχονται στην ξένη γλώσσα για την Ελλάδα, σε όποια γλώσσα προκύψει. Η χρήση όμως μη εγκεκριμένης μετάφρασης των δικαιωμάτων συνεπάγεται πλέον ότι βάσει νόμου μπορεί να απαλλαγεί ο κατηγορούμενος επειδή δεν τηρήθηκε η διαδικασία. Το ανεπίσημο έγγραφο δεν σημαίνει εξασφάλιση των δικαιωμάτων του, αλλά ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Είναι θέμα διαδικασίας και πώς ένα μπλογκ μπορεί να παρεμβαίνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο σε θέματα δικαιοσύνης.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Βλέπω ότι έχει και κάποιες διαφορές;



Δεν το είδα καν, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία, το αρχικό κείμενο της οδηγίας είναι το ίδιο και αποτελεί ευθύνη επίσημου φορέα, όχι ενός μπλογκ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Και συριακά εννοούν τα syriac, άραγε; Γιατί, από όσο ξέρω, και στη Συρία αραβικά μιλάνε.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

Παιδιά, το κείμενο του οποίου ζητείται εθελοντική μετάφραση έχει διαφορές και από αυτό του σχετικού Νόμου 4236/2014 που ψηφίστηκε το Φεβρουάριο. Ενδεικτικά:



*Κείμενο ιστολογίου | Κείμενο νόμου 4236/2014*

Έχετε το δικαίωμα να ομιλήσετε εμπιστευτικά σε δικηγόρο. Ο δικηγόρος είναι ανεξάρτητος από την αστυνομία ή τις δικαστικές αρχές. Οι δικαστικές αρχές και η αστυνομία πρέπει να σας βοηθήσουν να έρθετε σε επικοινωνία με κάποιον δικηγόρο εφόσον το ζητήσετε. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις η βοήθεια παρέχεται δωρεάν | Έχετε το δικαίωμα να ομιλήσετε εμπιστευτικά σε δικηγόρο. Ο δικηγόρος είναι ανεξάρτητος από την αστυνομία
ή τις δικαστικές αρχές
.
Οι δικαστικές αρχές και
Η αστυνομία πρέπει να σας βοηθήσει να έρθετε σε επικοινωνία με κάποιον δικηγόρο
εφόσον το ζητήσετε
. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις η βοήθεια παρέχεται δωρεάν.
Ζητήστε περαιτέρω πληροφορίες από την αστυνομία.


Μετά τη σύλληψή σας ενδέχεται να στερηθείτε της ελευθερίας σας ή να κρατηθείτε για ανώτατο χρονικό διάστημα από έξι (6) έως δεκαοκτώ (18) μηνών. Κατά τη λήξη της περιόδου αυτής πρέπει να απολυθείτε. |Μετά τη σύλληψή σας ενδέχεται να στερηθείτε της ελευθερίας σας ή να κρατηθείτε για ανώτατο χρονικό διάστημα από έξι (6) έως δεκαοκτώ (18) μηνών. Κατά τη λήξη της περιόδου αυτής πρέπει να απολυθείτε.
Ζητείστε [sic] από τον δικηγόρο σας ή από τον δικαστή πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες προσβολής της σύλληψής σας, επανεξέτασης της κράτησης ή υποβολής αίτησης για προσωρινή απόλυση.
Νομίζω ότι είναι σοβαρά τα πράγματα: χρησιμοποιείται ανεπίσημο κείμενο στα ελληνικά στο οποίο θα βασιστεί η μετάφραση που δεν θα περιέχει όλες τις πληροφορίες. Καλό θα ήταν να μην προχωρήσει αυτή η πρωτοβουλία, γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξουν και ποινικές συνέπειες.

Να ζητήσω και συγγνώμη από τον SocratisV για το hijack του νήματος, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεδομένων των περιστάσεων ήταν αναπόφευκτο.

(Και, για τους συντάκτες του νόμου της ενσωμάτωσης: Ζητ*ή*στε, παιδιά, ζητ*ή*στε!)


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Πάλι καλά που το είδες τόσο αναλυτικά, δεν είχα χρόνο επειδή είμαι στη μέση δουλειάς. Είναι εγκληματικό για εμένα και δεν θα μείνει έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Ίσως δεν θα πρέπει, πάντως, να αποδίδουμε κακές προθέσεις σε κάποιους ανθρώπους που θέλουν απλώς να διευκολύνουν κάποιους αλλόφωνους συνανθρώπους που θα βρεθούν σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή μέχρι να κινηθεί το κράτος και να ετοιμάσει τις σωστές μεταφράσεις.

Στο κάτω κάτω, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ζημιά μπορεί να προκαλέσει ένα οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο χαρτί δεν έχει επίσημη έγκριση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δώσουν τέτοια, άτυπα χαρτιά, οι εκπρόσωποι της οργανωμένης πολιτείας, ώστε να προκληθούν μείζονα ζητήματα ακυρότητας π.χ. κατά μια σύλληψη; Ή φανταζόμαστε ότι οι αστυνομικοί θα βάλουν στα προσωπικά τους αντικείμενα κι ένα μπλοκ με μεταφράσεις των δικαιωμάτων των κρατουμένων σε καμιά 30ριά γλώσσες, για να τις κόβουν και να τις μοιράζουν σαν παλιοί εισπράκτορες τα εισιτήρια, και θα ρωτάνε: «Τισαισύ ρε; Ζάμπια; Και τι γλώσσα μιλάτε εκεί, πανάθεμά σε; Πού είναι το Ζου στο μπλοκάκι, ρε Μήτσο; Ζαμπιανά, μαμπιανά δεν έχει εδώ;»

Στον ανακριτή ή στον εισαγγελέα θα τους το δώσουν το χαρτί, το επίσημο θα τους δώσουν. Νομίζω. Και ελπίζω.


----------



## socratisv (Mar 27, 2014)

Δεν έχω χρόνο να το αναλύσω περισσότερο. Είναι εγκληματική η αδιαφορία του κράτους. Και επειδή ζούμε στη χώρα της πατέντας, προς το παρόν, όπως αναφέρεται στα σχόλια, γίνεται μνεία στο περιεχόμενο του κειμένου από τους διερμηνείς και σχετική γραπτή αναφορά.
Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να προωθηθεί στην ΠΕΜ ή άλλα σωματεία.
Πιστεύετε ότι το σύστημα διερμηνείας στα δικαστήρια λειτουργεί άψογα; Υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες διερμηνείς για όοοοοολες τις γλώσσες; Η απλά κάποιος γλωσσομαθής δικηγόρος ή μέλος κάποιας κοινότητας μεταναστών καλύπτει τυχόν κενά; 
Μήπως το ζήτημα είναι πιο σοβαρό;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

socratisv said:


> Πιστεύετε ότι το σύστημα διερμηνείας στα δικαστήρια λειτουργεί άψογα; Υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες διερμηνείς για όοοοοολες τις γλώσσες; Η απλά κάποιος γλωσσομαθής δικηγόρος ή μέλος κάποιας κοινότητας μεταναστών καλύπτει τυχόν κενά;
> Μήπως το ζήτημα είναι πιο σοβαρό;


Είναι πιο σοβαρό και νομίζω ότι για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο ψηφίστηκε η συγκεκριμένη οδηγία. Έχουμε πολύ ακόμα δρόμο μπροστά μας, βέβαια.

Ντοκ, όπως θα δεις, στο τελευταίο κομμάτι του κειμένου έχει προστεθεί κάτι στα ελληνικά το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στο αριστερό κομμάτι («Ζητείστε από τον δικηγόρο σας ή από τον δικαστή πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες προσβολής της σύλληψής σας, επανεξέτασης της κράτησης ή υποβολής αίτησης για προσωρινή απόλυση»). Αν κυκλοφορούν δύο κείμενα παράλληλα, και κάποιος ενημερωθεί από το μη επίσημο, καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι ότι είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει μεγάλο μπέρδεμα - για να μην πω να δημιουργηθούν νομικά προβλήματα και να πληρώνουμε πάλι πρόστιμα στα ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια. Καταλαβαίνει, νομίζεις, ένας μετανάστης που μπορεί να μην έχει καν περάσει από υποχρεωτική σχολική εκπαίδευση ότι το ένα έγγραφο που του έδωσαν δεν είναι επίσημο και δεν περιέχει όλα του τα δικαιώματα; 


Τώρα, για τα λοιπά: ο νόμος ψηφίστηκε πριν ένα μήνα. Νομίζω πως δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο το διάστημα (ακόμα) ώστε να διεκπεραιωθεί η μετάφραση προς όλες τις απαραίτητες γλώσσες από επίσημο φορέα.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Πάντως η παραποίηση κειμένου νόμου δεν δείχνει και καλή πρόθεση.


----------



## socratisv (Mar 27, 2014)

Dimi said:


> Πάντως η παραποίηση κειμένου νόμου δεν δείχνει και καλή πρόθεση.



Δεν γνωρίζω. Μπορεί και να είναι κίνηση πανικού λόγω κρατικής ανεπάρκειας.
Λυπάμαι όσους δεν γνωρίζουν γραφή και ανάγνωση και έχουν συλληφθεί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Παλ Αύρα, καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί μπλεγμένος ένας αλλόγλωσσος, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι όφελος μπορεί να έχει κάποιος για να του κάνει σκόπιμα κάτι τέτοιο, ιδιαίτερα εφόσον θα είναι γνωστό ότι το αντικανονικό κείμενο θα υπάρχει και θα κυκλοφορεί με πρωτοβουλία του.

Ντίμι, για τον ίδιο λόγο (μη άμεσα εμφανές κίνητρο) νομίζω ότι η παραποίηση του νόμου είναι απλώς τσαπατσουλιά και ερασιτεχνισμός (εκεί με παραπέμπει, π.χ. αυτό το _συριακά_). Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η δράση είναι καλοπροαίρετη. Ελπίζω κάποιοι να δουν αυτή τη συζήτηση, να βγάλουν τα σωστά συμπεράσματα, να διορθώσουν τα όποια λάθη και, κυρίως, να φροντίσουν να σημειώνουν κάπου εμφανώς ότι πρόκειται για μη επίσημο κείμενο, αποτέλεσμα μιας πρωτοβουλιακής δράσης.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

Μα δεν είπα ότι είναι σκόπιμο, νομίζω ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα προχειρότητας απλώς, γιατί το κείμενο του νόμου έχει ήδη δημοσιευτεί από τις 11/02. Στο δια ταύτα όμως μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Στο δια ταύτα όμως μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.


Ε, ναι, όπως μπορεί όμως να (έχει ήδη) δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα και η απουσία κάθε κειμένου, όπως είπε πιο πάνω ο Σωκράτης. Τεσπα, νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βρεθούν καλές και σωστές λύσεις για τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες μέχρι να έρθουν και τα επίσημα κείμενα.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω. Επειδή έχω ακούσει από "επίσημο" ότι αμόρφωτοι άνθρωποι δεν χρειάζονται και κάτι καλύτερο όσον αφορά τη μετάφραση/διερμηνεία είμαι αυστηρή γιατί απλά δεν ξέρουμε πού θα καταλήξει αυτό το θέμα. Εγώ πάντως θα το δω καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Dimi said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω. Επειδή έχω ακούσει από "επίσημο" ότι αμόρφωτοι άνθρωποι δεν χρειάζονται και κάτι καλύτερο όσον αφορά τη μετάφραση/διερμηνεία είμαι αυστηρή γιατί απλά δεν ξέρουμε πού θα καταλήξει αυτό το θέμα. Εγώ πάντως θα το δω καλύτερα.


+1000!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2014)

Ξέχωρα από όλα τα άλλα, εκείνο το έρμο


> Μετά τη σύλληψή σας ενδέχεται να στερηθείτε *της ελευθερίας* σας


 _που υπάρχει και στα δύο κείμενα _ το έχει γράψει άνθρωπος με γνώση ελληνικών;


----------



## socratisv (Mar 27, 2014)

Τα κείμενα των παραρτημάτων αποτελούν *υποδείγματα*. Συνεπώς μπορούν να υποστούν αλλαγές (προς το καλύτερο).


----------



## socratisv (Mar 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ξέχωρα από όλα τα άλλα, εκείνο το έρμο _που υπάρχει και στα δύο κείμενα _ το έχει γράψει άνθρωπος με γνώση ελληνικών;


Θίγεις άλλη νοσηρή ελληνική πραγματικότητα που ονομάζεται νομοθετικό και νομοπαρασκευαστικό έργο:).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

socratisv said:


> Τα κείμενα των παραρτημάτων αποτελούν *υποδείγματα*.


Τα κείμενα των παραρτημάτων του νόμου δεν συνιστούν υποδείγματα, όμως, ή σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν συνιστούν υπόδειγμα προς ελεύθερη επεξεργασία. Φαντάζομαι ότι αν εκεί γίνουν αλλαγές, θα γίνουν με εγκύκλιο, Υ.Α. ή κάποιο άλλο επίσημο μέσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Γλωσσικά, το υπόδειγμα εδώ καλύπτεται από αυτόν τον ορισμό του *ΛΚΝ* (νομίζω ότι εδώ η έμφαση είναι στο «πανομοιότυπα», όπως στο πρώτο παράδειγμα χρήσης):

*β.* για έγγραφο που χρησιμεύει ως δείγμα για τη σύνταξη άλλων πανομοιότυπων: _H αίτηση θα γίνει σύμφωνα με το τάδε ~_. || _Yποδείγματα εκθέσεων_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; 
Αν οι οδηγίες δοθούν στον συλληφθέντα πληροφοριακά και με disclaimer ότι δεν πρόκειται για επίσημο έγγραφο κρατικής προέλευσης, πού είναι το πρόβλημα; 
Εγώ έχω ακόμα κάπου στο γραφείο μου το χαρτί που μας μοίραζε ο φοιτητικός σύλλογος στο UCL με οδηγίες για το τι να κάνω αν με συλλάβουν και ποιά είναι τα δικαιώματά μου. Και υπάρχουν ένα σωρό παρόμοια που κυκλοφορούν από ΜΚΟ και ιδιωτικές πρωτοβουλίες και στην ουσία είναι προσαρμοσμένα και μεταφρασμένα από επίσημα κείμενα. 
Δε βλέπω δηλαδή δόλο, ούτε ανάγκη για φρασεολογία του τύπου "δεν θα το αφήσω να περάσει έτσι". Υποδείξεις φυσικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε, όπως π.χ. την υπόδειξη για disclaimer.


----------



## socratisv (Mar 27, 2014)

Γλωσσικά και νοηματικά τα ελληνικά νομοθετήματα πάσχουν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Δε βλέπω δηλαδή δόλο, ούτε ανάγκη για φρασεολογία του τύπου "δεν θα το αφήσω να περάσει έτσι".


Επειδή δεν γνωρίζεις την Dimi και τη δέσμευσή της για την ορθότητα της διερμηνείας και της μετάφρασης σε τέτοια ευαίσθητα θέματα, την αδικείς άθελά σου με αυτή τη γενίκευση. Αν παρατηρήσεις λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τη συμμετοχή της στη συζήτηση και την όλη εξέλιξή της, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι είναι μια καλή συζητήτρια, που διαβάζει προσεκτικά όσα γράφουν οι άλλοι και καταλήγει σε χρήσιμα και θετικά συμπεράσματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2014)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι όλοι είμαστε σοβαροί συζητητές με ενδιαφέρον για την ορθή μετάφραση και διερμηνεία. Δυστυχώς, η συγκεκριμένη φράση ακούστηκε επιθετική, και είμαι της άποψης ότι δεν βοηθάει τέτοια στάση- το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση κι όχι για δόλο και μια σοβαρή συμβουλή είναι πιο αποτελεσματική από τις απειλές, ακόμα κι αν προέρχονται από καλοπροαίρετους συνομιλητές.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αν οι οδηγίες δοθούν στον συλληφθέντα πληροφοριακά και με disclaimer ότι δεν πρόκειται για επίσημο έγγραφο κρατικής προέλευσης, που ειναι το προβλημα;


Η διαφορά με το ΗΒ είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουμε μια κοινοτική οδηγία η οποία ενσωματώνεται στο δίκαιο των χωρών της ΕΕ με σκοπό να διορθωθεί κάποια στιγμή το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί αυτή τη στιγμή στις περισσότερες χώρες, μεταξύ των οποίων *και* το ΗΒ όπου είναι πάμπολλες οι καταγγελίες για μη εξειδικευμένους μεταφραστές και διερμηνείς που αναλαμβάνουν να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες σε μη αγγλόφωνους, συχνά με πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα για τους τελευταίους. 

Και επίσης, μπορεί να «είμαστε όλοι σοβαροί συζητητές», όμως υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάποιος ασχοληθεί ειδικά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, δηλαδή των δικαιωμάτων σε καλή μετάφραση και διερμηνεία και την ενσωμάτωση της συγκεκριμένης Οδηγίας στο ελληνικό δίκαιο, και επομένως να ξέρει πολύ περισσότερα από τους υπόλοιπους σοβαρούς συζητητές.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα, δηλαδή ένα νόμο που δημιουργεί δικαιώματα και υποχρέωσεις με έγγραφα π.χ. ΜΚΟ κλπ. Κατά τα άλλα, δεν με ενοχλεί πώς το λαμβάνει ο καθένας, δεν υπάρχει συμβιβασμός σε θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα, όπως είναι το δικαίωμα α) σε δίκαιη δίκη και β) το δικαίωμα σε διερμηνεία και μετάφραση. Αν κάποιος νιώθει ότι εεεεε, ένα εγγραφάκι με disclaimer είναι αρκετό, όπως καταλαβαίνει. Εμείς δεν κοπιάσαμε 5 χρόνια για αυτό.


----------



## dikastis (Mar 27, 2014)

Αποφάσισα να απαντήσω, προκειμένου να άρω ορισμένες παρανοήσεις.
Πράγματι η προσπάθεια είναι ανεπίσημη. Πράγματι βασίζεται στον εθελοντισμό.
Ο νόμος ΔΕΝ περιλαμβάνει και τα Παραρτήματα. 
Το κείμενο του νόμου λέει:
«3. Στον ύποπτο τέλεσης πράξης ή στον κατηγορούμενο, ο οποίος συλλαμβάνεται ή κρατείται, παρέχεται αμέσως έγγραφο στο οποίο καταγράφονται τα δικαιώματά του και του επιτρέπεται να το διατηρεί στην κατοχή του καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της στέρησης της ελευθερίας του. Το έγγραφο αυτό περιλαμβάνει πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα ακόλουθα δικαιώματα: α) το δικαίωμα παράστασης με συνήγορο, β) το δικαίωμα και τις προϋποθέσεις παροχής δωρεάν νομικών συμβουλών, γ) το δικαίωμα ενημέρωσης σχετικά με την κατηγορία, δ) το δικαίωμα διερμηνείας και μετάφρασης, ε) το δικαίωμα σιωπής, στ) το δικαίωμα πρόσβασης στο υλικό της δικογραφίας, ζ) το δικαίωμα ενημέρωσης των προξενικών αρχών και ενός επιπλέον προσώπου, η) το δικαίωμα σε επείγουσα ιατρική περίθαλψη, θ) τον ανώτατο αριθμό ωρών ή ημερών κατά τις οποίες ο κατηγορούμενος δύναται να στερηθεί της ελευθερίας του προτού προσαχθεί ενώπιον δικαστικής αρχής και ι) πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες προσβολής του νόμιμου χαρακτήρα της σύλληψης ή της κράτησης. 4. Το ως άνω έγγραφο συντάσσεται σε απλή και κατανοητή γλώσσα. Όταν αυτό δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην κατάλληλη γλώσσα, ο ύποπτος ή ο κατηγορούμενος ενημερώνεται για τα δικαιώματά του προφορικά σε γλώσσα που κατανοεί. Το εν λόγω έγγραφο πρέπει στη συνέχεια να χορηγείται, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΗ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ, σε γλώσσα που ο ύποπτος ή ο κατηγορούμενος κατανοεί.».
Δηλαδή οι αρχές μπορούν να διαμορφώσουν το έγγραφο όπως νομίζουν, αρκεί να περιέχει τις ανωτέρω πληροφορίες. Το παράρτημα ακολουθεί το νόμο ως παράδειγμα και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό. 
Οι όποιες παρεμβάσεις έγιναν (κυρίως στο τέλος του κειμένου) αποτελούν αντιγραφή του ΚΠοινΔ και σκοπό έχουν την πληρέστερη ενημέρωση του κατηγορουμένου.
Το ερώτημα που τίθεται είναι τι κάνουν οι δικαστικές αρχές της Ορεστιάδας για κάποιον από το Πακιστάν που γνωρίζει μόνον τη μητρική του γλώσσα; Ποιο κείμενο θα του δώσουν εφόσον ακόμα δεν υπάρχει μεταφρασμένο; Θα πρέπει εκείνη τη στιγμή να ψάξουν για μεταφραστή που διαβάζει και γράφει Ελληνικά και Ουρντού; ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πιστέψτε με. Να στείλουν τότε έγγραφο στο Υπουργείο; Υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος ο κρατούμενος να το λάβει στα χέρια του αφού θα έχει αποφυλακιστεί πλέον.
Όχι ο σκοπός της προσπάθειας ΔΕΝ είναι δόλιος. Ίσως λίγο ανορθόδοξη - ανεπίσημη η πραγμάτωσή του. 
Στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2014)

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες. 

Ευχαριστούμε για τις διευκρινίσεις. Να παρατηρήσω όμως ότι στο ΦΕΚ του νόμου που μόλις κατέβασα από το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο και επισυνάπτω, ο νόμος περιλαμβάνει και τα δύο παραρτήματα (γι' αυτό εξάλλου έγραψα και πριν ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές). Εννοείς μήπως ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η χρήση τους και ότι το κάθε Α.Τ. θα συντάσσει το δικό του;


----------



## dikastis (Mar 27, 2014)

Από ό,τι θα διαπιστώσετε το κείμενο του νόμου δεν παραπέμπει σε κανένα παράρτημα.
Τα παραρτήματα είναι μετά το νόμο.
Μια διατύπωση του νόμου θα έλεγε "στον κρατούμενο επιδίδεται το παράρτημα Ι". Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Αγαπητέ dikastis καλώς ορίσατε και ευχαριστούμε για τα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις σας.

Επειδή δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι οι επισκέπτες του φόρουμ και οι αναγνώστες του παρόντος νήματος θα παρακολουθήσουν τη συζήτηση από την αρχή και πατώντας σε όλους τους συνδέσμους, θα ήθελα να σας παρακαλέσω, για ευνόητους λόγους, να διευκρινίσετε αν είστε πράγματι δικαστής ή αν γράφετε εκπροσωπώντας το ιστολόγιο dikastis.


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2014)

«Η εφαρμογή της σαρίας στις οικογενειακές και κληρονομικές σχέσεις των Ελλήνων μουσουλμάνων και η αρμοδιότητα του Μουφτή» !!! Τρομερά ενδιαφέρον θέμα. Από εδώ.

Πέμπτη 10 Απριλίου 2014, ώρα 18.00 στη Νομική Βιβλιοθήκη, Μαυρομιχάλη 23, Αίθουσα Ευρώπη


----------



## dikastis (Mar 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγαπητέ dikastis καλώς ορίσατε και ευχαριστούμε για τα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις σας.
> 
> Επειδή δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι οι επισκέπτες του φόρουμ και οι αναγνώστες του παρόντος νήματος θα παρακολουθήσουν τη συζήτηση από την αρχή και πατώντας σε όλους τους συνδέσμους, θα ήθελα να σας παρακαλέσω, για ευνόητους λόγους, να διευκρινίσετε αν είστε πράγματι δικαστής ή αν γράφετε εκπροσωπώντας το ιστολόγιο dikastis.


Ισχύουν και τα δύο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Το παράρτημα της σχετικής ευρωπαϊκής οδηγίας αναφέρει ότι κάθε κράτος μέλος οφείλει να καθορίσει το μοντέλο της ενημέρωσης. Το κράτος, όχι κάθε μεμονωμένη αρχή. 

Η ελληνική πολιτεία καθόρισε στο παράρτημα του νόμου το ελληνικό περιεχόμενο της ενημέρωσης, όπως αναφερόταν στο παράρτημα της οδηγίας. Το μοντέλο πέρασε και εγκρίθηκε από τη νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτροπή. 

Αν συμμεριζόμασταν την άποψη ότι κάθε μεμονωμένη αρχή στην ποινική διαδικασία εφαρμόζει τη δική της ενημέρωση, ας φανταστούμε όλοι το χάος όταν π.χ. 1000 αστυνομικά τμήμα στην Ελλάδα κόβουν και ράβουν το μοντέλο ενημέρωσης κατά το δοκούν χωρίς έλεγχο και έγκριση. Ας φανταστούμε αν οι 1600 δικαστές στην Ελλάδα εφάρμοζαν ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο τη διαδικασία ή ξαναέγραφαν το περιεχόμενο. Ας φανταστούμε πόσο καλά διασφαλίζονται τα δικαιώματα του καθενός όταν οι "εθελοντικές" μεταφράσεις περιέχουν ορολογία και οδηγίες που ενημερώνουν εσφαλμένα και δεν καθοδηγούν σωστά. Ας δούμε την ειρωνεία του πράγματος όταν στο πλαίσιο μιας ευρωπαϊκής οδηγίας (και τώρα νόμος) που καθιερώνει την παροχή μετάφρασης/διερμηνείας στην ποινική διαδικασία κατάλληλου επιπέδου ποιότητας, κάποιο δικαστήριο στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιεί μεταφράσεις από εθελοντές που δεν πληρούν το ίδιο το πνεύμα και τις προθέσεις της οδηγίας/νόμου με μια αμφίβολη διαδικασία χωρίς καν έλεγχο ποιότητας.

Επίσης δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψη ότι το παράρτημα δεν αποτελεί μέρος του νόμου. Βρίσκεται κάτω από τον τίτλο Νόμος Υπ’ Αριθ. 4236 και πάνω από τη γραμμή "Παραγγέλλουμε τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνηση και την εκτέλεσή του ως νόμου του Κράτους". Αν δεν ήταν μέρος του νόμου, θα ήταν εγκύκλιος.

Τα προβλήματα της δικαιοσύνης δεν λύνονται με ανώνυμα μπλογκ και ανώνυμους μεταφραστές για επώνυμους κρατούμενους. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, έχουμε Ένωση Δικαστών, έχουμε και Διεύθυνση Διοίκησης Δικαιοσύνης, έχουμε Δικηγορικούς Συλλόγους, έχουμε και Γενική Διεύθυνση Δικαιοσύνης της ΕΕ. 

Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ας ακολουθηθεί η σωστή οδός.

Και εδώ κλείνω τη συνεισφορά μου, ο καθένας να πράξει σύμφωνα με τη συνείδησή του.


----------



## dikastis (Mar 27, 2014)

Dimi said:


> Το παράρτημα της σχετικής ευρωπαϊκής οδηγίας αναφέρει ότι κάθε κράτος μέλος οφείλει να καθορίσει το μοντέλο της ενημέρωσης. Το κράτος, όχι κάθε μεμονωμένη αρχή.
> 
> Η ελληνική πολιτεία καθόρισε στο παράρτημα του νόμου το ελληνικό περιεχόμενο της ενημέρωσης, όπως αναφερόταν στο παράρτημα της οδηγίας. Το μοντέλο πέρασε και εγκρίθηκε από τη νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτροπή.
> 
> ...



Λοιπόν: 
Οι μέχρι τώρα μεταφράσεις έχουν γίνει από δικηγόρους, τα στοιχεία των οποίων φαίνονται στη μετάφραση.
Οι δικηγόροι, σύμφωνα με το νόμο έχουν δικαίωμα να μεταφράζουν.
Στην ουσία παραιτούνται της αμοιβής τους, υπέρ των μελλοντικών αλλοδαπών κρατουμένων.
Το παράρτημα είναι ενδεικτικό του ελάχιστου περιεχομένου της ενημέρωσης που μπορεί να λάβει ο κρατούμενος.
Πράγματι το κάθε κράτος οφείλει να καθορίσει το μοντέλο ενημέρωσης. Στο παράρτημα αναφέρονται ΜΟΝΟΝ οι αστυνομικές αρχές. Επομένως εξαιρούνται οι δικαστικές; Μάλλον όχι. Γι' αυτό και το προσθέσαμε στο προς μετάφραση κείμενο.
Αν υπήρχαν πονηροί σκοποί, το πλέον σίγουρο θα ήταν να μην γίνει καμία ανακίνηση του θέματος και ΟΤΑΝ και ΑΜΑ το υπουργείο στείλει μεταφράσεις να δίδονται τα έγγραφα στους κρατουμένους.


----------



## dikastis (Mar 27, 2014)

Εν τέλει όπως το είπατε: Ας κάνει καθένας κατά συνείδηση


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Και επίσης, μπορεί να «είμαστε όλοι σοβαροί συζητητές», όμως υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάποιος ασχοληθεί ειδικά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.



Eιδικά για αυτό το ζήτημα, και απαντώντας και σε άλλους: 
α. στη Λεξιλογία γράφουμε με ψευδώνυμα
β. δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ξέρουμε όλοι με τι έχει ασχοληθεί ο καθένας, ειδικά από την στιγμή που δεν ξέρουμε με ποιόν μιλάμε (κι αυτό δεν το λεώ υποτιμητικά, δεν θεωρώ κακή την ανωνυμία)
γ. το ότι έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με κάτι πέντε ή δεκαπέντε χρόνια σημαίνει ότι έχει εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη για το θέμα. Αναμενόμενο. Αυτό που δεν είναι αναμενόμενο ειναι το να απειλεί κάποιος με αφορμή το ότι έχει εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη. Και μπορεί μεν οι απειλές τύπου "δεν θα περάσει αυτό" να είναι αοριστολογίες από αυτές που όλοι στην Ελλάδα λένε χωρίς να εννοούν τίποτα, αλλά ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχω συνηθίσει να διαβάζω εδώ μέσα τέτοια μου φαίνεται περίεργο και το επισημαίνω. 
Και τέλος, με το να ασχοληθείτε τόσο πολύ Παλ και Δόχτορα με κάτι το οποίο ήταν ένα απο τα δέκα πράγματα που αναφέρω- και μάλιστα το πιο εκτός θέματος- πηγαίνετε τη συζήτηση μακριά απο το θέμα και με αναγκάζετε να λέω πράγματα τα οποία μπορεί να ληφθούν σαν επίθεση στη Dimi, ενώ εγώ δεν είχα καμία τέτοια πρόθεση- πέρα από το να επισημάνω την υπερβολή της έκφρασης που χρησιμοποίησε. Επίτηδες το κάνετε για να προκαλέσετε καβγά ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2014)

Συμπληρωματικά: αφού ο dikastis μας είπε το επάγγελμά του, μήπως για να έχουμε πιο εμπεριστατωμένη και πλήρη εικόνα της συζήτησης θα πρέπει να μας πουν κι οι άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι με ποιά ιδιότητα μιλάνε; 

(επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν θεωρώ την ανωνυμία κακή, ούτε με ενδιαφέρει με τι ασχολέιται ο καθένας, αλλά άμα είναι να μας πει ο ένας, να μας πουν κι οι άλλοι)


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που το έκλεισε ο dikastis στο #43. Ας αναβάλουμε για άλλη φορά τις ανακρίσεις για την ιδιότητα του καθενός και ας κρίνουμε όσο πιο αυστηρά μπορούμε την εγκυρότητα των γραπτών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

SBE said:


> α. στη Λεξιλογία γράφουμε με ψευδώνυμα



Είναι γεγονός ότι γράφουμε με ψευδώνυμα, όμως συνήθως δεν επιτρέπουμε να χρησιμοποιούνται ψευδώνυμα που δείχνουν κάποια ιδιότητα, π.χ. metafrastis, glwssologos κ.λπ. Όταν κάποιος της δουλειάς μας χρησιμοποιήσει τέτοιο ψευδώνυμο, του ζητούμε να το αλλάξει. Δικαστές πολλούς δεν έχουμε (καλύτερα: δεν ξέρω να έχουμε επειδή κανείς δεν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει σε συζητήσεις την ιδιότητα αυτή), γι' αυτό ζήτησα κατεξαίρεση από τον dikastis να μας διευκρινίσει την ιδιότητά του (πολύ περισσότερο που, όσο να 'ναι, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχει μια βαρύνουσα σημασία η ιδιότητα αυτή).



SBE said:


> β. δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ξέρουμε όλοι με τι έχει ασχοληθεί ο καθένας, ειδικά από την στιγμή που δεν ξέρουμε με ποιόν μιλάμε (κι αυτό δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά, δεν θεωρώ κακή την ανωνυμία).


Έχεις δίκιο. Και γι' αυτό σού υπέδειξα ότι η Dimi (που είναι γνωστή μεταφράστρια με κοινωνική δράση και αν έψαχνες λίγο στη Λεξιλογία θα έβρισκες αρκετά δικά της κείμενα για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν είναι τουρίστας στο νήμα), έχει συγκεκριμένη γνώση. Το έκανα χρησιμοποιώντας αμυδρή γραφή, ως κάτι παρεμπίπτον και εκτός θέματος, μια σύμβαση που ως έμπειρη στο φόρουμ γνωρίζεις καλά και χρησιμοποιείς και εσύ όποτε χρειάζεται.



SBE said:


> γ. το ότι έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με κάτι πέντε ή δεκαπέντε χρόνια σημαίνει ότι έχει εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη για το θέμα. Αναμενόμενο. Αυτό που δεν είναι αναμενόμενο είναι το να απειλεί κάποιος με αφορμή το ότι έχει εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη. Και μπορεί μεν οι απειλές τύπου "δεν θα περάσει αυτό" να είναι αοριστολογίες από αυτές που όλοι στην Ελλάδα λένε χωρίς να εννοούν τίποτα, αλλά ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχω συνηθίσει να διαβάζω εδώ μέσα τέτοια μου φαίνεται περίεργο και το επισημαίνω.


Αν είσαι, ας πούμε, μηχανικός ειδικευμένος στις αντισεισμικές επισκευές, έχουν δει τα μάτια σου τέρατα και, παραφράζοντας την DImi στο #21, _έχεις ακούσει από "επίσημο" ότι αμόρφωτοι άνθρωποι δεν χρειάζονται και κάτι καλύτερο όσον αφορά τα υλικά της αντισεισμικής επισκευής_ και συνειδητοποιείς ότι κάπου χρησιμοποιούνται βήτα ποιότητας υλικά, τι πιο φυσικό από το να πεις (όπως η Dimi): «είναι εγκληματικό για εμένα και δεν θα μείνει έτσι»; Ή, για να χρησιμοποιήσω τη δική σου, όχι δική της, ορολογία, «δεν θα περάσει αυτό»;

Αλλά και αυτό σου επισήμανα στην απάντηση με τα γκρίζα. Σου είπα να δεις πώς εξελίσσεται στη συζήτηση η επιχειρηματολογία της Dimi, που παραμένει επιφυλακτική διατηρώντας τις αμφιβολίες της, αλλά κατεβάζει τους τόνους.



SBE said:


> Και τέλος, με το να ασχοληθείτε τόσο πολύ Παλ και Δόχτορα με κάτι το οποίο ήταν ένα απο τα δέκα πράγματα που αναφέρω- και μάλιστα το πιο εκτός θέματος- πηγαίνετε τη συζήτηση μακριά απο το θέμα και με αναγκάζετε να λέω πράγματα τα οποία μπορεί να ληφθούν σαν επίθεση στη Dimi, ενώ εγώ δεν είχα καμία τέτοια πρόθεση- πέρα από το να επισημάνω την υπερβολή της έκφρασης που χρησιμοποίησε. Επίτηδες το κάνετε για να προκαλέσετε καβγά ή μου φαίνεται;


Οπωσδήποτε. Άλλη όρεξη δεν έχω προσωπικά από το να τσακώνομαι μαζί σου ή με τον οποιονδήποτε. Όμως μόνη σου έγραψες πιο πάνω, στο (γ), ότι θεώρησες τη συμμετοχή της Dιmi απειλητικές αοριστολογίες και κενά λόγια, και αυτό ακριβώς βγήκε και στο κείμενό σου. Γι' αυτό και η διορθωτική παρέμβασή μου, δημόσια (και όχι με ΡΜ, δεν είναι κάποια ιδιωτική διαφορά μας), αλλά αμυδρά. Επειδή κτγμ μπορείς να συνεισφέρεις πολύ θετικά στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά συχνά γενικεύεις προσωπικές σου γνώσεις και εμπειρίες και οδηγείσαι σε εσφαλμένες εκτιμήσεις. Εδώ διάβασες κάτι που «ακριβώς δεν έχεις συνηθίσει να διαβάζεις εδώ μέσα, σου φάνηκε περίεργο, το επισήμανες», δεν αξιοποίησες αυτό το στοιχείο για να ρίξεις πρώτα μια ματιά ποια είναι η συνομιλήτρια και γενίκευσες. Γι' αυτό και η εντελώς διακριτική εξήγηση («την αδικείς *άθελά σου*»), που ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον λόγο μπορεί καν να θιχτεί ένας καλοπροαίρετος άνθρωπος διαβάζοντάς την.

Ειλικρινά, θα πρότεινα να το σταματήσουμε κάπου εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2014)

Εγώ κρίνω ιδιαίτερα αυστηρά τα γραπτά της Παλάβρας και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι για να έχει στάση "μη μου την Dimi τάραττε", προφανώς είπα κάτι που δεν της άρεσε και την ενόχλησα. Κρίμα, γιατί ο καιρός περνάει, κι ακόμα τα ίδια και τα ίδια επαναλαμβάνονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ κρίνω ιδιαίτερα αυστηρά τα γραπτά της Παλάβρας [...]


Α, συγγνώμη, δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις αναλάβει να ελέγχεις αυστηρά τα γραπτά της Παλ Αύρας. Ναι, καλά κάνεις, της ξεφεύγουν και μερικά ορθογραφικά.




SBE said:


> Κρίμα, γιατί ο καιρός περνάει, κι ακόμα τα ίδια και τα ίδια επαναλαμβάνονται.


Μήπως χρειάζεται τότε κάποια πιο αυστηρή παρέμβαση από μέρους σου;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2014)

Να επαναλάβω εδώ ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει πονηρός σκοπός στη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί όμως, και που το εξέφρασα ήδη από το πρώτο μήνυμά μου, είναι κατά πόσο μπορεί να διασφαλιστεί η ποιότητα της μετάφρασης. Ακόμα και αν την κάνει νομικός, αυτός θα πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη εξοικείωση με τη νομική ορολογία της γλώσσας στόχου (αραβική, πορτογαλική, αγγλική κτλ) και επίσης, κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα πρέπει να έχει και μεγάλη εμπειρία στη νομική μετάφραση. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που βλέπω μεταφράσεις από νομικούς στις οποίες γίνονται λάθη κατά τη μεταφορά της ορολογίας ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει εμπειρία στη νομική μετάφραση: το κείμενο μεταφέρεται από τη μια γλώσσα στην άλλη με γνώμονα το να βρεθούν οπωσδήποτε ορολογικές αντιστοιχίες, πράγμα που αποτελεί μέγα λάθος - ιδίως όταν η μία από τις δύο γλώσσες αφορά χώρα του κοινοδικαίου. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το πόσο καλά μεταφράζει κανείς δεν εξαρτάται τόσο από το πόσο καλά μιλάει κανείς τη γλώσσα πηγή ή τη γλώσσα στόχο, αλλά με το αν έχει εντρυφήσει ο μεταφραστής στις ιδιαιτερότητες που έχει το αντικείμενό του.

Επίσης κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι καλό να αναλαμβάνονται μεταφράσεις στις οποίες δεν υπάρχει δικλείδα ασφαλείας για τη διασφάλιση της ακρίβειας του περιεχομένου, η οποία δικλείδα δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι έλεγχος από άνθρωπο εξειδικευμένο τόσο στη γλώσσα στόχο όσο και στο αντικείμενο της νομικής μετάφρασης. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι δουλειά του Υπουργείου και για μένα το ιδανικό θα ήταν να πιεστούν οι αρχές ώστε να φροντίσουν την τυποποίηση και διάδοση τόσο των κειμένων όσο και των μεταφράσεών τους. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός της Οδηγίας και πιστεύω ότι άλλες κινήσεις δεν βοηθούν ή δεν βοηθούν με το σωστό τρόπο, ασχέτως αν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η πρόθεση.

Και επειδή με τον Δικαστή δεν έχουμε γνωριστεί, να πω ότι εγώ είμαι νομική μεταφράστρια, μιλάω και μεταφράζω μεταξύ άλλων και πορτογαλικά που είδα ότι ζητούνται αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα αναλάμβανα τέτοια μετάφραση, γιατί ιδανικά πρέπει να γίνει (ή τουλάχιστον να ελεγχθεί) από ελληνόφωνο Πορτογάλο μεταφραστή εξειδικευμένο στο αντικείμενό του, ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η ποιότητά της. 

Και κλείνοντας, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι όλη η μεταφραστική και η νομική κοινότητα πρέπει να στηρίξει την προσπάθεια που γίνεται με την ενσωμάτωση της συγκεκριμένης Οδηγίας, διότι ειδάλλως απλώς θα συνεισφέρουμε κι εμείς στο να διατηρηθεί η ήδη υπάρχουσα και άθλια κατάσταση. Για το πώς θα γίνει αυτό, νομίζω πως ο καθένας μπορεί να συνεισφέρει ανάλογα με το αντικείμενό του, όπως ήδη γίνεται σε συλλογικό επίπεδο στο χώρο της μετάφρασης.



drsiebenmal said:


> Α, συγγνώμη, δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις αναλάβει να ελέγχεις αυστηρά τα γραπτά της Παλ Αύρας. Ναι, καλά κάνεις, της ξεφεύγουν και μερικά ορθογραφικά.


Εντάξει, βρε Ντοκ, δεν θα ξαναγράψω το υπονοώ με δύο νί  Ορίστε, πήγα να του την πω και τόνισα το -νι :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Και επειδή με τον Δικαστή δεν έχουμε γνωριστεί, να πω ότι εγώ είμαι νομική μεταφράστρια, μιλάω και μεταφράζω μεταξύ άλλων και πορτογαλικά που είδα ότι ζητούνται αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα αναλάμβανα τέτοια μετάφραση, γιατί ιδανικά πρέπει να γίνει (ή τουλάχιστον να ελεγχθεί) από ελληνόφωνο Πορτογάλο μεταφραστή εξειδικευμένο στο αντικείμενό του, ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η ποιότητά της.


Να επισημάνω, όμως, Παλ, ότι όπως έγραψε και ο dikastis, σε κάποιους γλωσσικούς συνδυασμούς μπορεί απλώς να μην υπάρχουν οι ζητούμενοι ειδικοί και τότε, αναζητώντας το τέλειο, χάνουμε την ουσία. Επίσης, επειδή από όσο κατάλαβα μας ενδιαφέρει να κατανοήσει ένας αλλόγλωσσος τις συνθήκες που ισχύουν στην Ελλάδα, αρκεί να μεταφέρουμε στη γλώσσα του όσα ισχύουν σε εμάς. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται π.χ. στο Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο (θα έλεγα ότι είναι πιο πιθανό να βρεθεί πορτογαλόφωνος πρόσφυγας από εκεί παρά από την Πορτογαλία) αλλά πώς θα του μεταδώσουμε τι δικαιώματα έχει στην Ελλάδα.

Και επειδή γνωρίζω πώς κινείται η γραφειοκρατία μπροστά στις ευθύνες και τον φόβο μήπως πάει κάτι στραβά, δεν μπορώ παρά να δω στην πρωτοβουλία του dikastis μόνο θετικά στοιχεία και στην πρωτοβουλία του socratisV ακριβώς αυτό που αναφέρεις: Μια πρόσκληση να στηρίξει την προσπάθεια και η νομική, και η μεταφραστική κοινότητα.

Όπως θυμίζει ο dikastis σε όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, κάθε δικηγόρος (που δηλώνει ότι γνωρίζει τη γλώσσα) μπορεί να επικυρώνει μεταφράσεις (αναλαμβάνοντας τη σχετική ευθύνη). Χωρίς να είμαι νομικός μεταφραστής, έχω την εντύπωση (αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος) ότι το κείμενο δεν απαιτεί πολλή εξειδικευμένη ορολογία. Νομίζω ότι δεν ξεπερνάει τις απαιτήσεις ενός καλά διατυπωμένου κειμένου περί προσωπικών δικαιωμάτων που μπορεί αρχικά να αποδοθεί από έμπειρους μεταφραστές, σε συνεργασίες όπως γράφεις, με νομικούς, και στη συνέχεια, ίσως και να να προσφερθεί ως βάση εργασίας στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. Με την επίσημη μεθοδολογία δεν θα έχουμε τις μεταφράσεις ούτε σε [συμπληρώστε ελεύθερα τον αριθμό που κρίνετε] μήνες ή και χρόνια.

Νομίζω ότι αυτή η πρωτοβουλία και η συζήτηση αδικήθηκε επειδή έγινε διαδικτυακά, με μεγάλη ένταση, μεταξύ ανθρώπων που συμφωνούν στην ουσία και βλέπουν θετικό τον στόχο και θα μπορούσαν να συνεργαστούν για την επιτυχία του αν είχε τύχει να έχουν βρεθεί γύρω από ένα τραπέζι ώστε να αρθούν ταχύτατα οι όποιες επιφυλάξεις. Ας μην αφήσουμε λοιπόν την απρόσωπη διαδικτυακή επικοινωνία, που υποτίθεται ότι μας ενώνει με πρωτοφανείς τρόπους, να σταθεί εμπόδιο σε μια κτγμ θετική ιδέα και ας προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε πώς θα λυθεί το ζητούμενο χωρίς να υπάρξουν τα προβλήματα που θίγει η Dimi και αναφέρεις και εσύ.

Κτγμ, καμιά φορά, ο σκοπός *πρέπει* να αγιάζει τα μέσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Α, και για να μην το ξεχάσω. Δεν θα έπρεπε σε αυτή την προσπάθεια να εμπλακούν και ξένες πρεσβείες στη χώρα μας; Δεν θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρονται για την τύχη των πολιτών τους στην Ελλάδα; (Τι πάω και λέω, τώρα....)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2014)

Στα βιαστικά:

α) Ο νόμος βγήκε πριν ένα μήνα. Εδώ εγκύκλιος να κυκλοφορήσει μέχρι να υπογραφεί από όλους θέλει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο, δεν νομίζω ότι επαρκεί ο χρόνος για να παραπονιόμαστε που δεν βγήκαν ταυτόχρονα και τα μεταφρασμένα κείμενα. Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν νομίζω ότι αν κάτι (δηλ. το Υπουργείο) δεν λειτουργεί σωστά πρέπει να το υποκαταστήσουμε. Πρέπει να το πιέσουμε να λειτουργήσει σωστά.

β) Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος παίρνει την ευθύνη την ευθύνη της μετάφρασης, αλλά αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ακυρωθεί η διαδικασία επειδή το κείμενο δεν έχει μεταφραστεί σωστά. 

γ) Μα τι λέμε, υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιήσει δημόσια υπηρεσία μη εγκεκριμένο κείμενο που δεν της έχει έρθει με εγκύκλιο; Εδώ βγαίνει ο νόμος και πας να εξυπηρετηθείς και σου λέει «αν δεν έρθει εγκύκλιος δεν κάνω τίποτα». 




drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, επειδή από όσο κατάλαβα μας ενδιαφέρει να κατανοήσει ένας αλλόγλωσσος τις συνθήκες που ισχύουν στην Ελλάδα, αρκεί να μεταφέρουμε στη γλώσσα του όσα ισχύουν σε εμάς. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται π.χ. στο Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο (θα έλεγα ότι είναι πιο πιθανό να βρεθεί πορτογαλόφωνος πρόσφυγας από εκεί παρά από την Πορτογαλία) αλλά πώς θα του μεταδώσουμε τι δικαιώματα έχει στην Ελλάδα.


δ) Μα *αυτό* λέω τόση ώρα, ότι για να του μεταδώσεις τι δικαιώματα έχει στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να ξέρεις καλά τη νομική ορολογία τόσο την ελληνική όσο και την πορτογαλική ώστε να αποφύγεις τυχόν σκοπέλους. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται αυτό. Είναι σαν να μου λες «πρέπει να μεταδώσουμε στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία του Κάπο Βέρντε με απλούς όρους πώς ανοίγει βιβλία στην εφορία» και αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει κανείς αρκεί να πάρει την ευθύνη και να ξέρει και πορτογαλικά, γιατί πού να τρέχεις τώρα να βρεις ειδικούς. Μα αν ο άλλος φάει πρόστιμο, ποιος θα το πληρώσει, ο μεταφραστής; 

Εκτός αυτού, να σημειώσω και κάτι άλλο: το κείμενο που προτάθηκε για εθελοντική μετάφραση έχει διαφορές από το υποδειγματικό κείμενο του νόμου. Γράφει, ας πούμε: «Η αστυνομία πρέπει να σας βοηθήσει να έρθετε σε επικοινωνία με κάποιον δικηγόρο *εφόσον το ζητήσετε*». Το υποδειγματικό κείμενο του νόμου δεν το γράφει αυτό. Άρα, στη μία περίπτωση η αστυνομία υποχρεούται να βρει δικηγόρο στον κρατούμενο _*αν το ζητήσει*_ και στην άλλη να του βρει δικηγόρο ούτως ή άλλως.

Μόνο εγώ το καταλαβαίνω έτσι και το βρίσκω προβληματικό; 

Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι εξάντλησα ό,τι είχα να πω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και τώρα επαναλαμβάνομαι. Πράγματι, ας πράξει ο καθένας κατά συνείδηση.




Και λίγο εκτός θέματος, για παραπάνω διάβασμα, ώστε να πάρετε μια ιδέα για το τι συμβαίνει ως τώρα και τι κενό ήρθε να καλύψει η συγκεκριμένη οδηγία:


Court interpreter farce halts murder trial
Court interpreter checks 'non-existent'
Η γλώσσα της καταδίκης

Υπάρχουν και άλλες υποθέσεις όπου έχουν δημιουργηθεί προβλήματα λόγω πλημμελών γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών, ενδεικτικά εδώ (από τη Διεθνή Αμνηστεία) όπου αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων ότι η μη παροχή αξιόπιστων γλωσσικών υπηρεσιών καταπατά το δικαίωμα του κρατούμενου σε δίκαιη δίκη σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 6 της ΕΣΔΑ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> δ) Μα *αυτό* λέω τόση ώρα, ότι για να του μεταδώσεις τι δικαιώματα έχει στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να ξέρεις καλά τη νομική ορολογία τόσο την ελληνική όσο και την πορτογαλική ώστε να αποφύγεις τυχόν σκοπέλους. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται αυτό. Είναι σαν να μου λες «πρέπει να μεταδώσουμε στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία του Κάπο Βέρντε με απλούς όρους πώς ανοίγει βιβλία στην εφορία» και αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει κανείς αρκεί να πάρει την ευθύνη και να ξέρει και πορτογαλικά, γιατί πού να τρέχεις τώρα να βρεις ειδικούς. Μα αν ο άλλος φάει πρόστιμο, ποιος θα το πληρώσει, ο μεταφραστής;


Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Αυτό σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν αρκεί να μεταφραστεί το κείμενο στα αραβικά (ή στα αγγλικά) αλλά θα πρέπει και να υπάρχει σε παραλλαγές ανάλογα με τη χώρα προέλευσης του παραλήπτη; Άλλο το σύστημα της Αγκόλας, άλλο της Βραζιλίας και άλλο του Τιμόρ (θα εξαντλήσουμε την πορτογαλοφωνία σιγά σιγά).



Palavra said:


> Εκτός αυτού, να σημειώσω και κάτι άλλο: το κείμενο που προτάθηκε για εθελοντική μετάφραση έχει διαφορές από το υποδειγματικό κείμενο του νόμου. Γράφει, ας πούμε: «Η αστυνομία πρέπει να σας βοηθήσει να έρθετε σε επικοινωνία με κάποιον δικηγόρο *εφόσον το ζητήσετε*». Το υποδειγματικό κείμενο του νόμου δεν το γράφει αυτό. Άρα, στη μία περίπτωση η αστυνομία υποχρεούται να βρει δικηγόρο στον κρατούμενο _*αν το ζητήσει*_ και στην άλλη να του βρει δικηγόρο ούτως ή άλλως.
> 
> Μόνο εγώ το καταλαβαίνω έτσι και το βρίσκω προβληματικό;


Αυτό δεν το πρόσεξα, είναι αναμφισβήτητα πολύ σημαντικό και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο που το χρησιμοποιείς ως παράδειγμα για τις παγίδες που μπορεί να κρύβονται.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Αυτό σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν αρκεί να μεταφραστεί το κείμενο στα αραβικά (ή στα αγγλικά) αλλά θα πρέπει και να υπάρχει σε παραλλαγές ανάλογα με τη χώρα προέλευσης του παραλήπτη; Άλλο το σύστημα της Αγκόλας, άλλο της Βραζιλίας και άλλο του Τιμόρ (θα εξαντλήσουμε την πορτογαλοφωνία σιγά σιγά)


Αυτό που λες λέω, αλλά δεν το έχω εξηγήσει σωστά, μάλλον - και επίσης δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται. Ας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: 

Στα αγγλικά ΗΒ, ο όρος _*parental responsibility*_ σημαίνει τη _*γονική μέριμνα*_ ενώ στα αγγλικά ΗΠΑ σημαίνει και την _*ποινική ευθύνη του γονιού για τις πράξεις των παιδιών του*_. Φυσικά σε κάθε αγγλόφωνη χώρα υπάρχουν παραλλαγές, διαφορετικές κάθε φορά, ας πάρουμε όμως αυτές τις δύο. Το πρόβλημα που προκύπτει είναι ότι χρειάζεσαι ένα κείμενο για πολλούς ανθρώπους. Πες μου τώρα, πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει λάθος μεταφράζοντας προς τα αγγλικά μόνο με το δίγλωσσο ελληνοαγγλικό στο χέρι; 

Να περάσω και στην προσωρινή κράτηση; Το αγγλικό *detention* δηλώνει κράτηση, συχνά *προτού απαγγελθούν κατηγορίες*. Ο σωστός όρος είναι *remand (in custody)*, ο οποίος δεν υπάρχει στα δίγλωσσα νομικά λεξικά που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή στο γραφείο μου - υπάρχει όμως το *detention*. Να πάω σε κάτι ακόμα πιο απλό; Ας θυμηθούμε το νήμα prison vs jail. 

Πραγματικά, είναι ανεξάντλητα τα παραδείγματα και εκτενέστατη η βιβλιογραφία. Συνυπολογίζοντας και τις κατά χώρα γλωσσικές παραλλαγές που καλό είναι να έχουμε υπ' όψιν ώστε να αποφεύγουμε ψευδόφιλες λέξεις, ο βαθμός δυσκολίας αυξάνει. Για μένα λοιπόν, όπως είπα, δεν αρκεί η καλή πρόθεση ούτε οι πολλές δικαιολογίες που μπορεί κανείς να βρει για να μεταφράσει αντίστοιχα κείμενα χωρίς να έχει εκτενή εμπειρία.

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι η ΕΕ που αντιμετωπίζει συνεχώς τέτοια προβλήματα λόγω πολυγλωσσικού περιβάλλοντος, δεν χρησιμοποιεί όρους που συνδέονται με το δίκαιο της κάθε χώρας αλλά πιο γενικούς όρους. Έτσι, ναι μεν χρησιμοποιεί κάτι καινοφανές αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφανές και για όσους μιλάνε την ίδια γλώσσα αλλά δεν κατάγονται από την ίδια χώρα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Μόνο εγώ το καταλαβαίνω έτσι και το βρίσκω προβληματικό;


Όχι, και εγώ έτσι το καταλαβαίνω. 

Απλά δεν μετέχω στη συζήτηση, αν και την παρακολουθώ, διότι δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω.

Αυτό με τους καλοπροαίρετους εθελοντές μου θυμίζει τον δρόμο προς την κόλαση και τις καλές προθέσεις... και ειλικρινά εκτιμώ αφάνταστα τις καλές προθέσεις, ειδικά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Εξαιρετικά παραδείγματα, Παλ Αύρα!



Palavra said:


> Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι η ΕΕ που αντιμετωπίζει συνεχώς τέτοια προβλήματα λόγω πολυγλωσσικού περιβάλλοντος, δεν χρησιμοποιεί όρους που συνδέονται με το δίκαιο της κάθε χώρας αλλά πιο γενικούς όρους. Έτσι, ναι μεν χρησιμοποιεί κάτι καινοφανές αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφανές και για όσους μιλάνε την ίδια γλώσσα αλλά δεν κατάγονται από την ίδια χώρα.


Επομένως, ορίστε πώς συμβάλλει ήδη η εμπειρία της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας. Υποθέτω, λοιπόν, ότι το αρχικό κείμενο, αυτό που προέρχεται από την ΕΕ, θα πρέπει να έχει ήδη συνταχθεί με αυτή τη λογική -- και _αυτή η λογική θα πρέπει τελικά να περάσει και σε όλες τις μεταφράσεις_.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 28, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επομένως, ορίστε πώς συμβάλλει ήδη η εμπειρία της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας. Υποθέτω, λοιπόν, ότι το αρχικό κείμενο, αυτό που προέρχεται από την ΕΕ, θα πρέπει να έχει ήδη συνταχθεί με αυτή τη λογική -- και _αυτή η λογική θα πρέπει τελικά να περάσει και σε όλες τις μεταφράσεις_.



Ακριβώς!! Αλλά για εμένα εξίσου σημαντικό είναι το διαδικαστικό κομμάτι.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2014)

Υπηρεσίες διερμηνείας για μετανάστες: Μια νέα πραγματικότητα στην Ελλάδα


----------



## socratisv (Mar 28, 2014)

> β) Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος παίρνει την ευθύνη την ευθύνη της μετάφρασης, αλλά αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ακυρωθεί η διαδικασία επειδή το κείμενο δεν έχει μεταφραστεί σωστά.


Εφόσον το κείμενο περιλαμβάνει μια γενική περιγραφή των δικαιωμάτων, σε απλή γλώσσα, όπως ορίζονται από το άρθρο του νόμου, και όχι αυτούσιο το παράρτημα Ι δεν τίθεται θέμα. Εννοώ ότι στιλιστικά και ορθογραφικά λάθη και γενικότερα προβλήματα τύπων και όχι περιεχομένου δεν επηρεάζουν τη διαδικασία. 
Από πρακτική πλευρά, αν οι αστυνομικές αρχές φιλοτιμηθούν και δώσουν το έγγραφο στο συλληφθέντα αλλόφωνο, μέσα στο χαμό θα το αναζητήσουν από κάποια κεντρική πηγή (Αστυνομική διεύθυνση, εισαγγελέας υπηρεσίας) και θα τους σταλεί με φαξ, γιατί email και Α.Τ είναι ασυμβίβαστες έννοιες. Οι δικαστικές αρχές υποθέτω θα το αναζητήσουν σε κάποια κεντρική υπηρεσία. 
Πώς θα καλυφθεί το σημερινό κενό μέχρι να μεταφραστούν τα έγγραφα σε όλες τις γλώσσες; Τι γίνεται στα αποκεντρωμένα μέρη της Ελλάδας;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Και λίγο εκτός θέματος, για παραπάνω διάβασμα, ώστε να πάρετε μια ιδέα για το τι συμβαίνει ως τώρα και τι κενό ήρθε να καλύψει η συγκεκριμένη οδηγία:
> 
> 
> Court interpreter farce halts murder trial
> ...




Συνέχεια (έχουν πολλές χώρες πρόβλημα, όπως λέγαμε): Judges in Madrid Protest Lack of Qualified Translators and Interpreters – Paula Arturo
UWS research reveals the importance of accurate court interpreting


----------

